# Mobile home Park services



## Keithcwms (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,
I'm an electrical contractor in MN with a question on replacing a mobile home park main service and disconnects for the existing mobile homes.
There are (6) existing older homes with either 50 or 30 amp cords. 
I'm re-wiring the services to each home. I have to supply a minimum of 100 amps to each, so I'm getting a 100 amp pedestal with 100 amp main breaker w/feed-thru lugs, a 50 amp breaker and receptacle and a 20 amp GFCI. 
Table 550.31 says 174 amps will meet code for the main service, but I'm not sure what I should really have. Presently I'll be re-connecting the older existing homes. 
Also, if I use the feed-thru lug option on the pedestals, 4/0 MHF is the largest available. If I feed each with 2 MHF I'll have more than one in each borehole ( I'm planning on having the wires bored in so the runs are shorted and landscaping is not affected as much).

The main panel service conductors will be coming down a pole, under a service road to the main service, so the smaller conductors easier there for me, but I don't' want to get in problems later with an overload issue.

Any comments please.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

This seems like a post I just read here recently, no ?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

J F Go said:


> This seems like a post I just read here recently, no ?


https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/mobile-home-park-services-274734/


----------

